# Stream Music from iPhone/iTouch to Audio Receiver?



## hardwired

How can I stream music directly from my iPhone or iTouch to my Onkyo or Panasonic receivers.


Is their an App and a wifi->stereo/spdif adapter for that?

Not interested in Airport and streaming from a PC using iTunes.


----------



## 4Dthinker

Great question. As far as I know, you can't.


Some receivers have dock ports on them for iPods. With those the music on the iPod can usually be played through the receiver. Your receiver's remote control can probably select it too. This isn't the same a streaming though.


Older receivers with a spare audio input can be used too, if you purchase a 3rd party dock to put the iPod in. The right docks have stereo line-outputs to your receiver, and often come with their own remote control.


----------



## rxtrom

Just checking in to see if this is still the case.


I want to stream music from my iphone direct to my stereo using an airport express or something similar WITHOUT needing a computer.


Thanks.


----------



## onorio56

sonos.com

easy to setup

readily available

could be costly


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

Apple TV - $99.00


----------



## almostinsane

I use bluetooth to stream to my Pioneer receiver.


----------



## oztech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxtrom* /forum/post/20910444
> 
> 
> Just checking in to see if this is still the case.
> 
> 
> I want to stream music from my iphone direct to my stereo using an airport express or something similar WITHOUT needing a computer.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I do that now with an iPhone 4 and a new Airport Express using Air Tunes.


----------



## jaddie

Some newer receivers include Airplay, essentially the audio part of an Airport Express or Apple TV built into the receiver. Put the AVR on your network, it shows up as a "speaker" in iTunes. Get several, or any combination of Airports, Airplay devices, etc, they all become destinations for your iPhone, if on the same WiFi net. They all play in sync too. Nice.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

If you have a Playstation 3 you can download an app for your ipod called iMediashare and stream to the console.


----------

